

Ask HN: Apply late or wait? - wcarss

Would you say it's better to wait and apply next cycle, or to apply late anyway and try again in the winter if your application gets rejected?<p>Essentially, are there any good reasons <i>not</i> to apply late?<p>Say for example, is it a black mark to have an earlier rejected application for the same idea? Opinions appreciated!
======
pg
No, it's not a black mark. There's no particular reason not to apply now, if
you're ready.

~~~
c1sc0
Paul, is being accepted in another 'incubator' a black mark? We submitted
early this time though.

~~~
pg
No, not at all. Lots of the startups we fund also applied to and were offered
funding by other YC-like organizations.

------
dkasper
Apply late so you can have that awesome story of being the company that barely
decided to apply after the deadline and then went on to be the next Facebook
;-)

------
russjhammond
Go for it. So many places set an arbitrary deadline because they know a few
will come in late, so they build in a buffer. Plus you never know, someone may
back out for some reason and they need another one to round out the numbers.

